# Bush hog size for Ford 3910



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

Just bought a Ford 3910. It's a diesel rated at 47hp with 42 at the PTO. Should I buy a 5' or 6' bush hog for this tractor?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It will easily run a 6 foot and even a 7 footer.


----------



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Can I assume most of the 6 foot cutters have Cat 1 pins, or are some of them Cat 2?


----------



## loren (Feb 16, 2013)

I have been using a 6 ft Bush Hog with my 3910 for over 25 yrs, and it works just fine no matter what the load. That is one strong little tractor with plenty of torque!


----------

